# Trying (and failing) to re-install windows 8.1



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

Hello there, 

Hoping someone can help me. My son has an Alienware laptop. It came with one SSD and we recently installed another so has two drives now. 

Before we installed the second drive, we managed to corrupt the first hard drive but we were still under warranty so Dell's tech support talked me through re-installing Windows 8.1. 

The same thing has happened again but we're not under warranty and I think the drive is possibly broken beyond repair. When I get to windows set up it tells me I can't install Windows as the partition is not big enough. I tried creating a partition and it tells me the drive is not set up with NTFS. So I run chkdsk, create a partition and reformat to NTFS. It takes about 2 days and at the end i get an error message saying the parameter is incorrect. 

I'm wondering if the hard drive is fried beyond repair. It's only about 1.5-2 yrs old but it gets used a lot. So then I thought maybe I could just install windows on the second SSD. But it won't let me, if I create a partition its tells me its too small (and I can't increase the size) and if I do it on the larger chunk of the drive it gives me error message 0x80300002. 

I'm not particularly techie but I can google and follow instructions. But now I'm stuck and I don't know if I'm missing something obvious or I need to get some external help. 

any ideas?
Thanks, 
Keelie


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You say


> Before we installed the second drive, we managed to corrupt the first hard drive


and then


> The same thing has happened again but we're not under warranty


In what way do you mean please you managed to corrupt the drive

What are you using to attempt the reinstall of windows and is their data on the computer that you need


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

In what way do you mean please you managed to corrupt the drive

We couldn't start the computer, it was stuck in a continuous boot-up loop. The techie guy at Dell said the hard drive was corrupted and we needed to re-install Windows. They send us a USB flash drive and talked us through the re-install process. 

Second time round we used the same USB but since that didn't work and I read somewhere that there were issues with the flash drive from Dell, we made another from the Microsoft website. So that's what we're using now. 

is their data on the computer that you need

I'm not sure what you mean by this?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I mean is there anything on the drive that you must be saved - data - personal documents, images etc.


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

Macboatmaster said:


> I mean is there anything on the drive that you must be saved - data - personal documents, images etc.


There are some game files that my son would prefer to keep but he's resigned to losing them if needs be.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

DISCONNECT the SSD you have installed so there is only the original SSD in the computer -that makes the process easier and eliminates the chance of a mistake

1. Boot the computer with the micorsoft usb drive in
On the first screen you have a boot options key
On the alienware I think it is F12 boot options
you need to press the key immediately the alienware logo appears

On the boot options screen there will likely be two entries for the usb drive
One will have a EFI or UEFI prefix select that one

*Changing Boot Sequence for the Current Boot*
You can use this feature to change the current boot sequence, for example, to boot from
the optical drive to run Dell Diagnostics from the Drivers and Utilities disc. The previous
boot sequence is restored at the next boot.
A. If you are booting from a USB device, connect the USB device to a USB port.

B. Turn on (or restart) your computer.

C. When F2 Setup, F12 Boot Options appears in the lower-right corner of the
screen, press <F12>.
NOTE: If you wait too long and the operating system logo appears, continue to
wait until you see the Microsoft Windows desktop. Then shut down your
computer and try again.
The Boot Device Menu appears, listing all available boot devices.

D. On the Boot Device Menu choose the device you want to boot from.
For example, if you are booting to a USB memory key, highlight USB Storage
Device checking if THERE are two shown and choosing the EFI/UEFI one and press <Enter

2. Now at the install NOW screen do NOT click that click repair your computer
Then click troubleshoot
Then click Advanced options
Then click automatic repair / startup repair depending on which is listed
Then choose the target for the repair - you should have only the one item listed and of course that should be windows 8.1

PLEASE NOTE if you did not configure the 8.1 install media for exactly your installation - language, type of Windows 8.1 eg Home or professional and bit version - this repair WILL NOT work.

The repair automatically checks the disk and the file system
IF it does not work post back with exact details of what has occurred and any error messages please

NOTE when you ran the chkdsk presumably from the cmd prompt be aware that you run chkdsk NOT from the X prompt of the cmd window as that is a ram drive created for the purpose of recovery and it is no use checking that drive. It will of course return no errors.
You must commission chkdsk /r by running it on the letter allocated to the Windows installation.

WHEN YOU REPLY please do not type part of my post on your reply.

Also note that when you CLEAN install windows on a drive you do not create partitions AND you do not format them. YOU install to a complete unallocated space, as the install media creates automatically the correct partitions for the UEFI firmware and GPT drive
see this
https://www.eightforums.com/tutoria...e-firmware-interface-install-windows-8-a.html

and LOOK AT the image at item 4 which explains also about the boot from your USB installation drive


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

hello, 

Thank you for your response. 

I got into start up repair but it says 'start-up repair couldn't repair your PC. Press advanced options to try other options to repair your PC or shut down to turn off your PC. 

I'm not 100% sure that I've configured the 8.1 install media exactly as before. I went back to the USB sent by Dell and tried that instead since that's what we used for the last install. It only offers me English (United States) as the language to install, where I may have made the new install media with English (UK). I'm not sure about language and keyboard. I tried a few different options but I get the same error message each time. 

Thanks, 
Keelie


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go back to where you were but this time on advanced options instead of clicking automatic repair
click system restore
follow this
https://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/4692-system-restore-how-do-windows-8-a.html

carefully please and report result


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

Hello, 

it tells me:

To use system restore, you ,use specify which Windows installation to restore. Restart this computer, select an operating system, and then select system restore. 

How do I do this?
Thanks, 
Keelie


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

well which does it offer Keelie as if it offers 8.1 that of course is the one you want


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

It doesn't offer me anything. It comes up as a text box message and when I close it I'm back to the previous menu.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Type exactly please the message in the box I am sure you are right but it is obviously not exactly this



> To use system restore, you ,use specify which Windows installation to restore. Restart this computer, select an operating system, and then select system restore


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

To use system restore, you must specify which Windows installation to restore. 

Restart this computer, select an operating system, and then select system restore.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK on the first troubleshoot screen when booting from the installation media what options are presented please

ALSO please confirm that YOU have taken out the second drive and we are definitely dealing with the original drive

Note the problem you have cannot be caused by selecting us English instead of UK English or the other way round.

It can be caused by booting from the usb in legacy mode rather than in UEFI mode as described at D on my post 6.
It can also be caused by the windows installation been too damaged for the install media to see it correctly
OR by the boot configuration data of the drive been damaged.

Do not worry we will sort it even if it is only by a clean install.
We will get the data you need first if possible


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

Hello,

Yes, I've removed the second drive so only the original drive is in there.

On the first troubleshoot screen I get three options:
- refresh your PC
- reset your PC
- advanced options

I already tried the reset earlier and it didn't resolve the issue.

UEFI settings: secure boot and legacy options are both disabled. boot list option is UEFI.

Thank you for your patience !


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

dont worry about recovering data - happy to do a clean install if that will fix it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On the previous post from you
click advanced options
on that screen is one of the options
startup settings

Lets try just a little more before we go to the ultimate solution of clean install


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

OPTIONS under advanced settings are:

- system restore
-system image recovery
- start-up repair
- command prompt 
-uefi firmware settings


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

go cmd prompt
type

*bcdedit /set {default} bootmenupolicy legacy*

so that is
bcdedit (space)/set (space) {default} (space) bootmenupolicy(space)legacy
and I am sure you know that the { is the key to the right of p and shift as without shift it is [

you should receive a message that it has completed successfully

exit out of the cmd and take out the usb and boot normally
Immediately the dell logo appears and the post screen keep tapping F8 key
with luck you will see the old type advanced boot options screen

TRY Safe Mode
If that does not work return to the F8 screen and try
Disable Driver Signature enforcement

If that does not work when you reply we will proceed to a clean install


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

It says

The boot configuration data store could not be opened. The requested system device cannot be found

I tried it twice and triple checked that i entered correctly


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK
1. Before we start you need to decide what actual installation you are going to make
The OS is of course going to be installed either on one of the SSD drives which I think are *128GB M.2 SATA 6Gb/s SSD (Boot)* + 1TB 7200RPM SATA 6Gb/s (Storage)
OR you are going to create a RAID 0 array of the two SSD drives you having installed the second one.

It is difficult to explain the details of RAID but in basic terms RAID 0 means that the data is split across the two drives. There is no protection and if either drive fails the windows installation fails. The advantage is that as the data is split across the drives you then have for instance in the example above - for all practical purposes 2 x 128GB = 256GB

The disadvantages are that it is NOT easy to set up and with the OS on the already extremely fast M2 Sata SSD drive you will not notice any speed advantages.

*2. If you are even considering this then you perhaps need to do some intensive reading before you proceed*
Please see these articles
A. http://www.dell.com/support/article/uk/en/ukdhs1/SLN116365/en
NOTE I do not know which alienware you have but your user manual will explain the procedure for your model if it is not covered in that article

B. http://en.community.dell.com/owners-club/alienware/f/3746/t/19667662
PLEASE NOTE there are many articles about some editions of the Alienware laptop - although having two slots for the M2 Sata drives - not having a BIOS/UEFI that supports RAID. It appears Dell produced some versions of the Alienware with firmware that did not allow RAID on M2 SSD drives.
http://en.community.dell.com/owners-club/alienware/f/3746/t/19615900

3. As you had the laptop with the 1TB hard drive and ONE M2 fitted, and then you installed another M2 I presume you had some definite idea in mind as to what you were going to use the second M2 for

4. It is therefore difficult to know how to best advise you for proceeding
IF you are after reading and checking your user manual considering the RAID then I suggest you post back for further advice BEFORE attempting it

5. *If however you are NOW intending to proceed with the clean install of 8.1* on just one of the M2SSD drives then I recommend this:
TAKE OUT the ORIGINAL SSD drive
INSTALL the NEW SSD drive in the slot that had the original in

Then proceed as here
When booting from the USB ensure it is in a USB2.0 port and not a USB3.0 - I think the USB2.0 ports are on he right hand side of the laptop and USB3.0 on the left. The reason is that Windows 8.1 install may not recognise the USB 3.0 port and the install will fail

A. boot from the USB select, language, time etc and keyboard
Then on the next window = click install now
You will not be required to enter a product key
accept the licence and the click custom install

NOW on this step please read this carefully
Where do you want to install windows will then appear

B. YOU MUST NOW check carefully what is shown
On the Alienware there will I think be your 1TB hard drive and your M2 256GB SSD

You will know by the capacity shown and there is every chance that your SSD will be disk0

IF YOU HAVE any doubt whatsoever my advice is to disconnect the hard drive to make certain you must be installing to the SSD
I do not think that is more than releasing a panel on the base of the alienware
http://www.laptopmag.com/articles/upgrade-alienware-17-ssd-hard-drive

C. Having selected the SSD if there is ONLY unallocated space shown and that is the full capacity of the drive then click NEW below the
part of the window where the drive is shown and apply and OK
then you will see that the drive has been formatted into FOUR partitions
One of them is the PRIMARY partition

D. If the drive is NOT shown as unallocated space then delete EACH partition shown until it is the total capacity of unallocated space and then proceed as above at C

E. You now select the primary partition.
If a message appears that windows cannot be installed to drive 0 partition 4 - the one shown as primary
PROVIDING you can click NEXT you may ignore that message

F. You may now just follow the prompts

6. NOTE I advise you to read carefully before you start
IF when you get to stage 5C above you do NOT have the four partitions
POST please as to what is shown.


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

Our Alienware came with one M2 SATA 256 gb SSD. It had a slot for a second SSD so we bought one with 500 gb because the first ssd wasn't enough memory.

I can't work out if this laptop is raid compatible but this thread suggests that I need one sata dtive and one hard drive to make it work: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3518/t/19983747


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

So there is no hard drive - that means we can't install a raid setup right?


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

The second drive is also an m2 sata


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do not confuse SSD capacity with memory
Memory is either physical ram or drive capacity used as ram when physical ram is short of space or the contents of ram are written to the drive in the hyberfil file when the computer hibernates

HOWEVER that is only for info and to deal with the actual question ARE you sure I thought all Alienwares came with MORE than just a 256GB M2SATA

What please is the exact model of alienware and what is the service tag
http://www.dell.com/support/content...ort-Knowledgebase/locate-service-tag/Notebook

I will of course stand corrected.


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

The service tag is 3b5rn32. Its an Alienware 13 - not sure of the model beyond that. 

As far as I can tell with this laptop you can either install one hard drive or Two sata drives. But I could be wrong !


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have to sign off for tonight
As you can see from my post 21 my suggestion of consideration of installing to the two SSD was when I thought you had the 1TB or some came with 500GB hard drive
If you only have the two SSD you DO NOT install RAID
You install the OS to one of the SSD drives and the other SSD is kept for your programs and data.

Either proceed as per that or wait for me to return to further advise
Of course even when I check the service tag I will only know what is in the laptop when it was built NOT what is in it now
There is a very easy way to check if you do not KNOW for certain - take the panel off and see if there is a hard drive in there


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have checked and I owe you an apology
There was only the 256GB
Install to the NEW SSD
Take out the original and put the new in the slot that the original was in
The reason is that if it goes pear shaped for any reason you are no worse off than you are now
and if all goes well you can then stand the chance of getting some data off the original SSD if it is still accessible

GONE goodnight back about 1600 UK time


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

Okay I,Ve put the newer ssd in the original slot and I'm installing windows now. Seems to be going okay. Will update later. 

Can you help me reinstall the other ssd afterwards and check to see whether it's repairable? 

Thanks for your help - I'm really grateful


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

Okay we're back! I've reinstalled all the drivers and we seem to be all good. I have not put the old ssd back in yet.... waiting for your advice... thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

certainly will as I said be back about 16/1700hrs

Are you in Australia by any chance


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

How are you doing I am online when you are ready


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you left the topic ?


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

Hello! Still here. Yes we are in Australia. We weren't home this morning so we couldn't pick up your messages


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

Suspect you'll be in bed now. We won't be home tomorrow day either so hopefully we can catch up with you on the weekend.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

available from about 1600 hrs today UK time of course so just post when you are ready


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

we're online if you are


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please brief me as to where you are up to - all updates done and all working to your satisfaction.
and
1. What antivirus are you using
2. Do you use any 3rd party tools - defraggers, cleaners, system boosters, registry cleaners, make it go faster type tools

3. Any problems whatsoever up to now please


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

Everything seems to be working fine. 

We're using ESET Nod32 antivirus. 

No 3rd party tools.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That must be the for version as I do not think Eset do a free version - certainly not in the UK please confirm


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes it's a paid version. this one: https://www.eset.com/au/home/products/antivirus/


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK before we actually proceed it is approriate to warn you that excellent as Eset is it is vital with a 3rd party anti virus that you ensure it is always up to date and the latest available version of Eset NOD32 for Windows 10

Windows 10 has a unique file system and the disadvantage of 3rd party antivirus programs against the included windows Defender is this.
When Microsoft issues updates they are written to include the compatibility of Defender to that update and if necessary Defender is updated.

The same cannot be said of all third party antivirus programs and sometimes their updates are issued NOT merely for security definitions but for the purpose of ensuring compatibility with the latest Windows 10 updates. This is especially true of the major system updates to 10

Therefore ensure that Eset is always up to date and the latest version of NOD32 is the one always installed
http://www.eset.co.uk/windows10

Now if you are ready to proceed please shut down and of course unplug and take out battery and insert that other M2SSD in the second slot, ensuring of course that you handle it only by its edges and take the usual anti-static precautions.

As that is now in the second slot the computer should still boot from the Windows in the first slot.

Reassemble - boot access the drive in computer that did originally have windows on it and report if all is OK or otherwise please. If you have personal data on it such as docs music pics check please you can access those.

As an aside - great country love it - relatives in Perth - Dunsborough and was there in February when it reached 42 I think it was for four days on the run in Dunsborough - was I glad the relative has a pool.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

With reference to my last in red would you please post if I should wait for this report on this session or do you envisage this taking longer than ONE HOUR
I am retiring for the night at 0100 or so UK time


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

Do we need a different version of ESET for windows 8.1 or it's the same? Would you recommend that we update the OS to Windows 10. We stayed with Windows 8.1 because we were having trouble running some older games on windows 10. 

What do you mean by boot access the drive? 

I can have a go at doing it now if you are up for while or we can try again tomorrow morning? 

We're in Melbourne, so not as hot all year as Perth but still a few scorchers at this time of year. I'm from the UK originally though.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry my apologies forgot it was 8.1 and not 10
However the same applies always ensure up to date and latest version for 8.1
Not as vital as on 10 but still standard procedure

Boot the computer and access the drive - the now replaced SSD in Computer on 8.1
Then access the drive not of course the windows folder but the user data folder


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm still confused - access the older drive but not through windows explorer?


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

I've put the older ssd in. I don't know how to access though. It's not showing up in disk manager.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re post 46 - yes but do not attempt to open the windows folder on the drive
Only the user folder


> Then access the drive not of course the windows folder but the user data folder


If it is not showing in explorer or in disk management is it showing in device manager under disk drives


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

No only the 500Gb SSD is showing


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

right click the entry disk drives and then click scan for hardware changes


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

Okay did that - still not showing up


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you know how to get to firmware setup to check if it is showing in UEFI setup


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm in firmware settings. Boot list option is UEFI. 

Secure boot is disabled - si that normal?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*OK check please in the settings if the drive is shown there, it should be on the SATA listings

If you have problems and refer to your manual it will show you the tab on firmware where you would expect to see it*

Please confirm that when you installed 8.1 on the new SSD you did have those four partitions shown that I mentioned

If so disk management for the new drive should now show a recovery, a system and a Microsoft reserved and the one lettered C where Windows is installed

I have to go now but will resume about 1600

Please post as soon as you are ready for my tomorrow -


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

On the Main page of Firmware settings it lists as my second HDD: LITEONIT L8T-2 (256Gb). So it is showing up there. 

I've just gone into disk manager and it's now picking up disk 1 and asking me to initialise it either as MBR or GPT. Which should I choose? 

On Disk 0, I have three partitions:
1) 300Mb Healthy (recovery partition)
2) 100Mb Healthy (EFI system partition)
3) c: 465.25 GB NTFS Healthy (Boot, page file, crash dump, primary partition). 

Hope you sleep/slept well.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I hope you will understand that I do not wish to rush this and it is now 0117
in the lower window for the 256 GB does it indicate the data or any details
A screenshot of disk management would be fantastic

do you know how to get one please you send it by clicking upload file on your reply
If you are not in a rush to access that drive please wait for me, as if you click initialize you will wipe it.


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

As an aside, I'm trying to install the .NET framework 3.5 so my son can play skyrim.

I go into Turn Windows features on or off and tick the box but it won't download the necessary files. I get error 0x800F0906. I try installing NDPFixit-KB3005628-X64 as per advice on the Microsoft website but nothing seems to happen.

I followed the instructions here: http://www.askvg.com/fix-0x800f0906...le-installing-net-framework-3-5-in-windows-8/

but I don't seem to have the three offending updates listed on my PC.

I looked at this alternative solution: http://www.askvg.com/fix-cant-install-microsoft-net-framework-3-5-in-windows-8-and-later/
but when I Type *gpedit.msc* in RUN, it says windows can't find it.

I'm stuck (again). can you help??


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

happy to wit to initialise the disk. Have cancelled for now. Will send a screen shot in a bit


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

You go to bed!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good night
either print screen and paint OR on 8.1
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/13776/windows-use-snipping-tool-to-capture-screenshots


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not need the error message send please a screenshot of disk management so that I can see the complete lower pane of disk 1

It would also be beneficial if disk 0 lower pane was included

Re this


> I looked at this alternative solution: http://www.askvg.com/fix-cant-install-microsoft-net-framework-3-5-in-windows-8-and-later/
> but when I Type *gpedit.msc* in RUN, it says windows can't find it.


I thought you had Windows 8.1 Home there is no gpedit access on Home only on professional as the group policy editor console is not available on 8.1 Home
That of course is the danger of trying suggestions on sites that do not cover all the facts

Re the install of Net Framework 3.5 for your son to play Skyrim
How does he access the game
If Skyrim needs 3.5 which is NOT on 8.1 by default then the attempt to open the app should result in a message notifying him of the fact that that edition of net framework is required

Do NOT be annoyed please after all the work we have done
Is it genuine SKYRIM - whichever variant or some manner of torrented - copied version etc.

When we can work together again the 3.5 install will not I think be a problem


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

Here you go. Tried to post yesterday but ran out of time


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

yes it's genuine skyrim which we access through Steam. I just tried to open it to send you a screenshot of the error message and it seems to be working!


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

I must say, this forum is amazing! Thank you so much for all your help


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That is why I was asking *mainly* because the latest updates to 8.1 most of which are included on the download from Microsoft corrected the original error caused by the updates you mentioned and negated the need to install the correction update when enabling 3.5 in Turn windows features on.#

When you went to search and windows features turn on
as here
On the *Start* Screen type *turn on windows features*, select *Settings* in the Search pane, and click on *Turn Windows features on or off*.
then checked the entry 3.5 usually appearing at the top of the list which then puts a black square in the box and then click OK
It should then open a window showing that it is being configured and net framework 3.5 will then be active
However you will not see it listed in programs and features.

The error is sometimes related to the use of other than the genuine game software - which was the reason for my other question - although having worked with you, although I do not of course know you I just did not really see it as likely that I was not going to be genuine

Nice of you to say thanks - you have been good to work with throughout but there is of course more to do


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

We MAY have a problem I am NOT yet certain
right click on the lower pane where it states
Disk 0
Basic
465.64GB
Online

then click properties
then when the widow opens click the volume tab
what is shown as the partition style please

I have a strange feeling it is going to say MBR when it should say GPT

*NOTE*
Do not do anything with Disk1 we may still recover that but NOT if you initialize as I said that will wipe it


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

It says GUID partition tabl;e (GPT)


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

this is right isn't it?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Great I was wrong to think there may be a mistake
Both MBR and GPT can have EFI partitions
I had a suspicion you had installed in legacy mode
I was wrong.

Re the other disc try this it is self explanatory
https://www.partitionwizard.com/partitionmagic/disk-unknown-not-initialized.html

HOWEVER although it is self explanatory it is easy to make a mistake if you do not read it carefully
The first aspect to note is ENSURE beyond doubt that you are selecting the correct disc in Mini Tool Partition wizard
The first task after that is to see what the software reports on the disc
The next step is to rebuild MBR - although it is a GPT disc in this respect it still has an MBR
If that does not solve it the next step is to recover partitions
Then if that succeeds see image on the link above at step 5
Step 5: In the main interface, you can preview all lost partitions. Click "_Apply_" to execute all changes.

Then once you allocate letters you should then be able to see the drive in explorer and recover any data you want
PROVIDING of course that the problem is only the partitions and not more serious
the allocation of letters is explained on the link
the sub link for that is clickable it is change drive letter below the above mentioned image

If that does not work then you can read the section about data recovery but the free tool, as most free tools only recovers limited amounts and you may decide it is not worthwhile paying for software
IF of course you are intent on trying - try the free one first

Any questions before you start please ask.

I cannot stress enough that the selection of the wrong disc will be fatal


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

How are you progressing please


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

Hello! Had a lot of work on and haven't had time to do this. Am working on it now.


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

Okay, I downloaded the mini tool partition software. I selected the disk and created MBR. Now the disk is online (so no longer not initialised and unknown) but is still 100% unallocated space. 

The next step is to do a partition recovery but when I right click on the drive, I don't get this option. I get:
- Create (as in create partition)
- surface test
- wipe partition
- properties

I tried running the surface test and it crashed the app!


----------



## Wheeliebean (Jan 27, 2017)

I re-opened mini tool and now that drive is not showing up at all...it's not showing up in disk management either.


----------

